# à table ouverte



## atobar

_il avait travaillé un an, sans sortir de cette maison close célèbre pour sa chambre d'Edouard VII, traitant *à table ouverte* tout Paris dans ce mauvais lieu (...)_

¿cómo se traduce?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

no estoy convencida, pero intento:
- teniendo a París entero de comensal

Para mejorar. Paso pelota.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Recojo la pelota y propongo:.._.tratando a Todo París (a toda la florinata parisiense) a cuerpo de rey en ese lugar de perdición.
_Espera otro rebote...y que no sea falso!


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Atobar
Para mi, tenir table ouverte es invitar a la gente.
 Por ej: Hoy hay "mesa abierta", table ouverte: todos pueden venir y sentarse a comer...
Parece que en este contexto, el protagonista invintaba a la gente importante del "tout Paris"  provocandola un poco ( un poco mucho ).
Una señal de poder. Asì que a cuerpo de rey me parece muy bien. Estoy de acuerdo con Gurb.
Saludos


----------



## atobar

Muchas gracias a los tres. 
Me gusta la propuesta de GURB:

_tratando a Todo París (a toda la florinata parisiense) a cuerpo de rey en ese lugar de perdición._
_'tratando' lo cambiaría por 'codeándose'_


----------



## GURB

Hola Atobar
Es que* a cuerpo de rey*, que yo sepa, se usa siempre con el verbo *tratar,* al menos que por la parte de Galicia lo usen de otra manera.
Bonne soirée


----------



## atobar

Cierto.

La frase (añado la parte anterior) quedaría así:

Toché era conocido por haber decoradao el Chabanais; había trabajado ininterrumpidamente durante un año sin salir de aquel prostíbulo famoso por su recámara de Eduardo VII, codeándose con toda la florinata parisina en aquel lugar de mala muerte (perdición)(...)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Estoy con Gurb._ Codear(se)_ significa _verse/ tratarse de igual a igual_.
En la frase francesa está claro que es él quien invita.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## atobar

Él no invita, sino que es el pintor que trabaja allí, en el prostíbulo, durante un año, tiempo en el que "se codea" con la florinata...


----------



## GURB

Martine tiene razón; *codearse con* es _tener trato de_ _igual a igual._ Toché se codea con las personas más importantes de la capital y al mismo tiempo las agasaja, ofreciéndoles todo tipo de "entretenimientos", lo que evoca "à table ouverte". Si te contentas con _codearse con_ pierdes todo lo que evoca esta expresión tan difícil de traducir.¿por eso acudiste a nosotros, no?
Te recuerdo las tres reglas básicas de la traducción:
*No omitir, no añadir, no adulterar.*
Bonne nuit


----------



## atobar

GURB:
 Puede ser que lleves razón.

De cualquier forma, _a cuerpo de rey_ no creo que sea la expresión.
(Ej.:"Le tocó la lotería y vivió _a cuerpo de rey_ por el resto de su vida")

No encuentro ninguna expresión adecuada. Seguiré esperando más propuestas y pensando...

Toché pinta el lugar, pero no es él quien agasaja, sino la propietaria (a quien sí seduce), que da fiestas y demás. Por eso lo de que se codee. Trataba a la gente de la alta burguesía, pues estaba pintando el burdel (como Miguel Ángel la capilla Sixtina) y, al no salir de allí en un año, veía desfilar a todo este personal. Así lo interpreto yo.

¿no?

Gracias,
Alejandro


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

De acuerdo en que sea la dueña que esté pagando los gastos, lo que no impide que el que invite sea él... ocurre a veces (pasa en las bodas por ejemplo: los novios invitan y pagan los padres ).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## atobar

¡Qué combativos sois los franceses! Os haré caso, pero sigo sin una expresión correcta. A cuerpo de rey creo que no va bien ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelot

Algunos comentarios (más o menos subjetivos):

Se dice "flor y nata".
No pondría el posesivo, diría: por *la* recámara de Eduardo VII ("recámara" no me convence, oscilo entre "habitación" y "aposento").
Me gusta más "lupanar" que "prostíbulo", me suena más... voluptuoso (y misterioso).
Estoy de acuerdo con atobar: tratar a cuerpo de rey no me parece muy lógico.
Otra propuesta: "compartiendo mesa con lo más selecto de París en ese lugar de perdición".

Esperando más ideas...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Alejandro:

Podrías quizás pasar por: ser el anfitrión, hacer los honores de su mesa, banquetear, o algo parecido.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Me estoy preguntando (y a vosotros también) si se entendería:
- a mesa regalada (¿o demasiado calcado del francés?)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mariange

Yo propongo esta expresión, creo que regoge mejor el sentido : "recibiendo a todo París *a mesa y mantel*"


----------



## GURB

Hola Mariange
Tu propuesta me parece perfecta; diste en el clavo. Bravo!
Pondría mayúscula a todo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo que no sé es si se puede emplear *a mesa y mantel* con un verbo que no sea estar. Es decir si se puede pasar de ser huesped a ser anfitrión cambiando el verbo, de ser recibido a ser quien recibe.

Existe otra expresión en el mismo sentido: *a mesa y mantel puesto*. Pero me parece que tampoco se emplea con recibir, sino estar. Mismo problema, pues, desde mi punto de vista.

¿Alguien nos lo puede confirmar?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## atobar

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo que no sé es si se puede emplear *a mesa y mantel* con un verbo que no sea estar. Es decir si se puede pasar de ser huesped a ser anfitrión cambiando el verbo, de ser recibido a ser quien recibe.
> 
> Existe otra expresión en el mismo sentido: *a mesa y mantel puesto*. Pero me parece que tampoco se emplea con recibir, sino estar. Mismo problema, pues, desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> ¿Alguien nos lo puede confirmar?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Gévy, una pequeña corrección: una de las expresiones, efectivamente, es *a mesa y a mantel*, pero la otra no es a mesa y a mantel puesto, sino *a mesa puesta *(a secas)

Con respecto a la otra duda, a ver si alguien deja una opinión contrastada, porque yo estoy como tú.

Saludos,
Alejandro


----------



## Gévy

Hola Alejandro:


Cierto, cierto, Alejandro, la expresión es *a mesa puesta.* Gracias por rectificarlo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola Gévy
Entiendo perfectamente tus reticencias; buscando un poco he encontrado tres ejemplos de *a mesa y mantel* con otros verbos que* estar*, y de autores fidedignos .Ahí van:
Piensas que voy a tenerte aquí a mesa y mantel in Corpus RAE
Se pasó en la casa...tres meses y medio a misa y mantel ( Pérez Galdós)
En esta casa residen, a mesa y mantel, la Orquesta...el Coro...(M.J. de Larra) in Corpus del español.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gurb:

El primer ejemplo que nos ofreces va en el sentido que nos interesa, sí.

Cuando decía que iba con estar, hablaba de que reflejaba el hecho de ser quien vive a costa de los demás (residir y pasarse una temporada, estarían en el sentido de estar).

Pero *tener a mesa y mantel*, sí, me parece perfecto y una buena solución para esta frase, sí.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marcelot

Perdón, pero yo siempre ha oído estar a mesa y mantel.
Me parece que no es "correcto" recibir a mesa y mantel.

El otro problema es que "le tout Paris" no es "todo París" sino "la flor y nata parisina", "lo más selecto de París"...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## GURB

Hola Hoy he tenido un montón de problemas co la conexión.
Por lo visto mi post se ha borrado y sin embargo Gévy parece haberlo leído. Daba tan sólo un par de ejemplos del uso que los mayores escritores espanoles hacen de "a mesa y mantel". Ahí van dos:
_Un hombre enamorado de una mujer casada no puede vivir en su casa *a mesa y mantel*_ J.M. de Larra, Artículos de costumbres.
_Se pasó en la casa...tres meses y medio *a mesa y mantel*_ (B. Pérez Galdós)
Si os puede servir...
Disiento con Marcelot a propósito de le Tout Paris; los ejemplos en que se usa "el todo París", o más a menudo "todo París" son múltiples: _ofrecieron una fiesta al todo París_ in Crea (RAE) y este otro de Torrente Ballester in Memorias de un señorito deslocado:
_Me limité a describir la exposición como fiesta social ("Estaba todo París menos Picasso") y a transcribir los elogios, sin tomar parte._


----------



## yserien

Venga, barra libre....


----------

